# Lashley want's "No Part of Rodgers."



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

mmafanhouse said:


> After Bobby Lashley whipped an overmatched Wes Sims at Strikeforce Miami, Strikeforce promoter Scott Coker said he wanted Lashley's next opponent to be Brett Rogers.
> 
> So when Lashley appeared on HDNet's Inside MMA and was shown a poll saying that the majority of fans want to see Lashley vs. Rogers next, that should make it a no-brainer, right? If Lashley's boss wants him to fight Rogers next, and Lashley's fans want him to fight Rogers next, he'll fight Rogers next, right? Right?
> 
> ...


Source

Pretty interesting that Lashley doesn't want to fight him because he's a big step, but not a big enough one? He says he either wants Fedor or a Baby step (can?)...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Source
> 
> Pretty interesting that Lashley doesn't want to fight him because he's a big step, but not a big enough one? He says he either wants Fedor or a Baby step (can?)...


 he obv wants to fight the juggarnaut that is Greg Nagy


his size and wrestling base make him a great matchup stylistically for Rodgers i dont understand why he wouldnt want that fight but would want a fight his style is bad for (Fedor)


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i really wanna know whos rodger's opponent will be


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Good find!

I knew he wanted to take baby steps, but i never thought he would want a champ or a can.... Thats wierd....

He like doesn't want to risk losing to a fighter that if he beats, it wont make him champ...

Interesting he doesn't want to test to waters with a highler caliber fighter first....

He probably trains with talented strikers like Brett so he knows what the challenge is but doesn't want to risk his perfect record unless its for some title.... 

Pretty weak....


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Good find!
> 
> I knew he wanted to take baby steps, but i never thought he would want a champ or a can.... Thats wierd....
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly man.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i like when he joined Strikeforce he said it was to "face the best" now he is like "the best can wait unless its the very best"?? 

LOL go home Bobby, go suplex somebody off the top ropes ya chump, you didnt even look impressive with that weak GnP vs a bum like Simms now you talking Overeem or Fedor?? lol


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's pretty ridiculous he thinks he even DESERVES someone of that caliber yet.

I say LET him fight Fedor so Fedor can steal his soul and he'll never fight again.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I think it's pretty ridiculous he thinks he even DESERVES someone of that caliber yet.
> 
> I say LET him fight Fedor so Fedor can steal his soul and he'll never fight again.


 

Wait u don't think he deserves Fedor? Even after he beat Mike Cook, Bob Sapp, and Wes Sims??

Cmon these are A class fighters right? LOL

even Justin Wren finished Wes Sims faster then Lashly.... 

He deserves cans, and deserves to lose to one!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

They should let him fight Allistar Overeem for the title then. I mean we all want Fedor to but it can wait 1 more fight or so we have Hendo and Mousasi to keep us busy.

Strikeforce already said they don't wan't Allistar to fight Fedor right away. So let him destroy Lashley then NA fans will know who Overeem is. Then is Overeem vs Fedor for the title. I would be happy with that let Rogers fight Bigfoot in the meantime.

From a fans point of view we want Allistar to defend his title to Fedor fist fight but what is really best for Strikeforce is to let Overeem smash someone into peices first.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> They should let him fight Allistar Overeem for the title then. I mean we all want Fedor to but it can wait 1 more fight or so we have Hendo and Mousasi to keep us busy.
> 
> Strikeforce already said they don't wan't Allistar to fight Fedor right away. So let him destroy Lashley then NA fans will know who Overeem is. Then is Overeem vs Fedor for the title. I would be happy with that let Rogers fight Bigfoot in the meantime.
> 
> From a fans point of view we want Allistar to defend his title to Fedor fist fight but what is really best for Strikeforce is to let Overeem smash someone into peices first.


 
Only thing that would look funny is that Lashly gets a title shot before Fedor because he beat Wes Sims on is DEBUT....

He is scared to fight Rogers why would he get a title shot??

But i do agree that it would show the casual fans who Allistar is....

That would be funny if Lashly won though LOL


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Only thing that would look funny is that Lashly gets a title shot before Fedor because he beat Wes Sims on is DEBUT....
> 
> He is scared to fight Rogers why would he get a title shot??
> 
> ...


I do agree but let's face it. I mean we had Hershal Walker beat up some can on the last main card. Lashley fighting Overeem for promotional purposes is not that bad. 

As I said from a fan's point of view Fedor should get the shot asap but Strikeforce needs to do what is has to do to make it. This is something we have to except.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I kinda get what he is saying. His overall goal is to fight the champ so he is more than willing to take that fight. But if it isn't then he wants to continue his road to the champ the way he wants to. He has to take a step up in competition sometime...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

He doesnt want to fight a middle tier HW like Rogers (and he is middle tier) because he knows he will lose and risk his well protected record thus his big paydays will disappear like Machida Karate said. He would rather fight Fedor or Overeem for sure cause he would make a ton of money and when he losses it wont really have much effect on his rankings cause he was not expected to win in the first place. Pure Bullshit. Like Alizio pointed out, Lashley looked like shit against an out of shape Wes Simms, whos sucks when he is in shape. His GnP was super weak and very amateurish. I wasnt impressed in the least with Lashley and I think hes a total juice head on top of it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rogers would almost certainly beat him, so I'm not surprised that he's not willing to take the fight just for competition's sake. Although I am dissapointed. 



Part of me thinks Lashley might be afraid of how strong Rogers is. Rogers is one of the biggest HWs in the world, he'd be one of very few HWs potentially stronger than Lashley.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

lashley vs big foot. make it happen!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Rogers would almost certainly beat him, so I'm not surprised that he's not willing to take the fight just for competition's sake. Although I am dissapointed.
> 
> 
> *
> Part of me thinks Lashley might be afraid of how strong Rogers is.* Rogers is one of the biggest HWs in the world, he'd be one of very few HWs potentially stronger than Lashley.


I would imagine Lashley would be stronger than Rogers and also if theres a fighter that would match up good to beat Rogers it would be a high caliber, super strong wrestler like Lashley. I think Lashley doesnt want to risk losing to someone thats not on top of the Rankings right now.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

jcal said:


> I would imagine Lashley would be stronger than Rogers and also if theres a fighter that would match up good to beat Rogers it would be a high caliber, super strong wrestler like Lashley. I think Lashley doesnt want to risk losing to someone thats not on top of the Rankings right now.


 dont mind Khov he doesnt understand the difference between strength and grappling strength, likely because he doesnt grapple much. To say Rogers has more grappling strength then Lashley..... you midaswsell say Hardy might outgrapple GSP.... :confused03: beyond ridiculous.

a little breakdown for ya Khov.... the muscles used for grappling are totally different then the muscles used to striking. Bobby likely works out those muscle 10x more then Rogers and likely over the course of his life 1000x more. Legit wrestler vs no ground background.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They cannot risk Overeem/Lashley then what Overeem dissapeers with the belt for a couple more years, hell Fedor's contract will have come and gone without ever getting a title shot.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Machida Karate said:


> Only thing that would look funny is that Lashly gets a title shot before Fedor because he beat Wes Sims on is DEBUT....
> 
> He is scared to fight Rogers why would he get a title shot??
> 
> ...


I think Bobby has a better chance of beating Overeem than he does Rogers. Rogers is highly underrated.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> dont mind Khov he doesnt understand the difference between strength and grappling strength, likely because he doesnt grapple much. To say Rogers has more grappling strength then Lashley..... you midaswsell say Hardy might outgrapple GSP.... :confused03: beyond ridiculous.
> 
> a little breakdown for ya Khov.... the muscles used for grappling are totally different then the muscles used to striking. Bobby likely works out those muscle 10x more then Rogers and likely over the course of his life 1000x more. Legit wrestler vs no ground background.


Brett has enormous core, trap, and back strength and he's very explosive. He also seems to be a considerable amount wider than Lashley which would make it difficult if Bobby gets sprawled onto. Rogers also has a considerable reach advantage that he could use effectively to keep Lashley out of shooting-in range.


[email protected] "1000x more" speculation. 



Lloyd said:


> I think Bobby has a better chance of beating Overeem than he does Rogers. Rogers is highly underrated.


Agreed. Lashley matches up decently well with Overeem, although the predictable finish there is Overeem by standing guillotine (overeemotine).


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Personally I would like to see Fedor vs Rogers 2, Bigfoot I thought would be the next step for Lashley.

As for Overeem been the champ, he should of been stripped of his title years ago when he moved to Japan to fight for Dream, to call him SF HW champ still is a joke, dont get me wrong I rate him as a very good fighter, in fact I think he is a better fighter now than he was the last time he fought in SF, but how on earth could he have a SF contract still yet not fight for them in so long?

I dont know what the situation is but ether way, if he has a contract how can he not of broken it, if so he should have been stripped of the title, if he has no contract then again he should of been stripped of his title.

I would like to see him back in the states fighting for ether SF or UFC, I would prefer UFC, but he should have to start again rather than go back to SF as a defending champion.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Imo, he should be done taking baby steps. It's time for the next level of competition.


----------



## MMA Girl 898 (Feb 2, 2010)

can't blame Lashley there...


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Cant blame him but cant applaud his cowardice. As mentioned by wiser posters he just wants a payday and knows he will get beat by a random non-can. Wasn't he talking about wanting Lashley, too. I mean who does he think he is that he can pick and choose who to fight...Couture??


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> From a fans point of view we want Allistar to defend his title to Fedor fist fight but what is really best for Strikeforce is to let Overeem smash someone into peices first.


I think the best idea would be stripping Overoid of his belt and let Lashly and Fedor fight for a vacant tittle !



KillerShark1985 said:


> Personally I would like to see Fedor vs Rogers 2, Bigfoot I thought would be the next step for Lashley.
> 
> As for Overeem been the champ, he should of been stripped of his title years ago when he moved to Japan to fight for Dream, to call him SF HW champ still is a joke, dont get me wrong I rate him as a very good fighter, in fact I think he is a better fighter now than he was the last time he fought in SF, but how on earth could he have a SF contract still yet not fight for them in so long?
> 
> ...


Whats the interest behind Fedor vs Rogers II ? (just curious)

The problem with Strikeforce is there non exclusive contracts. That has to change, the whole situation with Overoid is a joke. Im not so sure he would be nearly as impessive in north America as he is in japan anyway, he would have to get off the juice first and would prob. drop about 40-50 lbs. Gotta remember, this guy fought at 205 in the pride grand prix in 2005, and now hes almost 270 ?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Lashley shouldn't want any part of Rogers, i think Rogers would knock Lashley out in the first minute or two. Lashley hasn't even faced a top 20 HW letalone beat one.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good article dude, but weird stuff from Lashley's end ... always thought he was a legit i'll-fight-anyone-they-put-in-front-of-me type of guy, maybe not. I think that if he takes on Rogers, he can put him on his back (ffs he did it to Sapp) and GnP him out. If it stays on its feet though, he's gone. 

He wants Overeem? Now that's an even more dangerous fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Cptmats said:


> Whats the interest behind Fedor vs Rogers II ? (just curious)


Just the way one punch turned that fight right around, till that pinch Rogers looked like he had what it takes to beat Fedor, Fedor vs Rogers II could at least prove it was no fluke for Fedor won and that he still has it, still having a Punches chance is one thing, still having the class to justify been the pound for pound best is another.

I may be alone when I say this but I thought also the ref stopped to fight to soon, Rogers may of been KO'ed but I think he woke up as soon as he hit the mat and was starting to lift his hands and form a defensive position, Fedor was not landing clean shots while he was down, I felt he should of been given a few more seconds to see if he could improve his defensive position which I think he was starting to do just as it was stopped, he was given very little time tho to defend himself more than what he was, I know he was in trouble but felt there was a chance he could of got back into it and was in some seance still raising his arms to start defending himself.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Just the way one punch turned that fight right around, till that pinch Rogers looked like he had what it takes to beat Fedor, Fedor vs Rogers II could at least prove it was no fluke for Fedor won and that he still has it, still having a Punches chance is one thing, still having the class to justify been the pound for pound best is another.
> 
> I may be alone when I say this but I thought also the ref stopped to fight to soon, Rogers may of been KO'ed but I think he woke up as soon as he hit the mat and was starting to lift his hands and form a defensive position, Fedor was not landing clean shots while he was down, I felt he should of been given a few more seconds to see if he could improve his defensive position which I think he was starting to do just as it was stopped, he was given very little time tho to defend himself more than what he was, I know he was in trouble but felt there was a chance he could of got back into it and was in some seance still raising his arms to start defending himself.


 
Well i agree that a guy like Rogers always has a chance but i didnt see him do anything in that fight but land a jab in the opening minute....he slipped all but two on the ground and only one was solid.....not like he took him down either, fedor just over comitted to that kimura.......i saw the Arlovski fight kida different too though.... i though Fedor controlled right from the start and alot of people didnt see it that way.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> I think it's pretty ridiculous he thinks he even DESERVES someone of that caliber yet.
> 
> I say LET him fight Fedor so Fedor can steal his soul and he'll never fight again.


i agree let him fight Fedor for the lulz and bring this dude back to reality. Im mean its not like Rogers is a elite lvl fighter and is a win able fight for him. While i agree he should be fighting people at his lvl taking that next is going to have to happen one way or another to see what level of a fighter he is. Rogers is a perfect test he doesnt want to fight. Brock had no problems jumping into the deep end and look what he did.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Absolutely amazing that Strikeforce's heavweight champion hasn't fought for the organization since _November of 2007_, but has fought no less than _seven time__s_ for other promotions.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

he only had a 1 fight deal when he won it back then. They didnt resign him till mid last year. He should have defended it since then though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> he only had a 1 fight deal when he won it back then. They didnt resign him till mid last year. He should have defended it since then though.


Yes, he should have. Why does he even still have the belt?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think it is a bad business decision to sign someone to a 1 fight deal and make that fight for the title.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think it is a bad business decision to sig someone to a 1 fight deal and make that fight for the title.


No kidding. For all they knew, he'd never defend the belt.

And for all I know, he won't.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He's not saying he wants to fight Fedor, just saying that if he's going to make such a jump to higher opponents, it might as well be for the belt. He knows he's green, and he knows he'll get clobbered by Rogers so why risk it? At the same time he's not an average Joe that has to start his way up so he should know better. He can't have it both ways, wanting to take stepping stones, while at the same time staying quiet while people hype him up. If you are going to have people hype you up and not say anything then you need to face the music when shit hits the fan.

Rogers would absolutely own the shit out of him. The Wes Sims fight showed that IMO. Lashley doesn't have 1/3 of the strength that Lesner has, and is much bigger than he should be. He has the frame of a LHW with 30-40 pounds of extra muscle taking up extra oxygen. Might I dare say he would get manhandled by Rogers. He had trouble bullying a fat out of shape Wes Sims. Rogers is almost as tall(about 2-3 inches shorter) and is much more filled than Wes. With crazy KO power. His fight with Fedor showed he has a strong base and is hard to control.

To me, he did the smart thing, but at the same time I can't get the thought out of my head that he doesn't believe his own hype.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...That really is a no brainer by Lashley. Rogers would ice him in 1 round with his miles ahead striking & power. Lashley just had his cherry busted. The Grim would make short work of of him...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lashley should be bowed down on bended knee thankful for being offered Rodgers. He's a mediocre fighter, but a strong wrestler and a can crusher. He's also scared of being beaten by anyone that doesn't have a belt around their waist or reputation like Fedor.

5 fights against cans, you have to start moving up in competition in MMA Bobby. All the hype around him has died. A fight against a name could revive it for a short period of time.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope that Coker and the rest of SF disregard these statements and line up the Lashley/Rogers fight anyway. Lashley seemed lackluster at best to me. It's clear that he is not on the same learning curve as that other pro wrestling cross over. I have zero interest in seeing him fight Fedor or Overeem, let alone fight a bunch of cans. IMO he belongs in a small organization and would be if it weren't for his name status. Until he devotes 100% to mma he will not beat anyone in the top tier of SF. Feed him to Rogers for a full dose of reality.



KillerShark1985 said:


> I may be alone when I say this but I thought also the ref stopped to fight to soon, Rogers may of been KO'ed but I think he woke up as soon as he hit the mat and was starting to lift his hands and form a defensive position, *Fedor was not landing clean shots while he was down,* I felt he should of been given a few more seconds to see if he could improve his defensive position


Agreed, not only to Fedor not connect cleanly on all of the shots, he whiffed on a few too. I'm not saying that he would have eventually beat Fedor, simply agreeing that it was stopped too soon.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

roflmao so you guys consider a guy on the canvass after being ko'ed in a foetal positan some kinda defensive position, lol ...of course the fight was stopped at the right time stop being silly


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I can't see complaining about that stoppage, whether or not the follow-up punches landed clean. That first shot was monstrous, Rogers was on Queer Street and he should thank Big John for helping preserve his brain cells.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The fight was stopped on time, that punch was ridiculous. I've seen fights stopped with softer hits. It was a shame for Rogers though because I thought it was a close fight. I was honestly afraid of Fedor losing the fight and was chewing my nails all over the place. When Fedor landed that monster shot I was jumping up and down with excitement. I honestly thought Rogers was going to knock Fedor out in that fight.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

MMA Fans not like bobby either? hes not exactly the most popular guy over on TNA sub-forum of wrestling forum.

oh well, seems hes done wrestling, at least for now, so he can actually devote all his time to improving as a fighter.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Syxx Paq said:


> MMA Fans not like bobby either? hes not exactly the most popular guy over on TNA sub-forum of wrestling forum.
> 
> oh well, seems hes done wrestling, at least for now, *so he can actually devote all his time to improving as a fighter.*


i dont why he couldnt do that before. Its not like TNA gave him such a heavy work load.

and for the reason why so many MMA dislike him, well i guess its because he hasnt taken the Lesnar route. Lesnar jumped head first in shallow water and survived. People dont want Lashely continuing to fight cans.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

he doesnt wants to get knocked out by rogers , he can win but if he loses the title shot is far away

he hopes for one hit shot on fedor or overeem


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

A title shot is far away as it stands now and fighting cans doesnt get you to the #1 contender spot. That is why i dont understand why he wont take the Rogers fight.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i dont why he couldnt do that before. Its not like TNA gave him such a heavy work load.
> 
> and for the reason why so many MMA dislike him, well i guess its because he hasnt taken the Lesnar route. Lesnar jumped head first in shallow water and survived. People dont want Lashely continuing to fight cans.


agreed, but its still some time taken away, and im sure that means alot when it comes to fight prep. Seriously though if really dosent want to actually climb the ladder and fight Rodgers, then the dislike is justified.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

So it's either cans of the champ, no middle ground?

Lesnar was fast-tracked more than anyone, and even fought he contenders before calling for a title shot.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Agreed, not only to Fedor not connect cleanly on all of the shots, he whiffed on a few too. I'm not saying that he would have eventually beat Fedor, simply agreeing that it was stopped too soon.


Are you saying that the Fedor knockout was stopped too soon??? If so I am wasting my time typing to Cecil Peoples wannabees.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He doesn't want to fight Rogers? He seriously needs to take on top competition before calling out Fedor or Overeem. Although it would be nice to see him catch a beating for talking out his ass.


----------



## mmarash (Feb 24, 2010)

I personally think Lashley is scared of losing.


----------

